# Movkin Disguiser 150W



## jtgrey (14/6/16)

anyone going to stock this ?

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...arget-Nebox-Kit-150W/1231058_32611761005.html


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

jtgrey said:


> anyone going to stock this ?
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...arget-Nebox-Kit-150W/1231058_32611761005.html



Available at Vapeclub follow this Link


----------



## jtgrey (14/6/16)

thank you !!!


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

jtgrey said:


> thank you !!!



Pleasure bud  I been eyeballing that mod too. I read there's a squonk conversion for the Movkin disguiser - it's made for the device no dismantling screws etc. If I can find the link I'll post it.


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

http://queenofvapes.co.uk/movkin-disguiser-squonk-uk

Check it out looks awesome, I'd prefer this over the Kangertech 160W squonker - this looks better made. And it wont shed it's paint if you look at it squiff.


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

Greyz said:


> http://queenofvapes.co.uk/movkin-disguiser-squonk-uk
> 
> Check it out looks awesome, I'd prefer this over the Kangertech 160W squonker - this looks better made. And it wont shed it's paint if you look at it squiff.



LOL!


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

brotiform said:


> LOL!



I know the Kangertech Fanboi's are going to nail for that comment but bra, it's true


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

I know , that's why it's funny


----------



## jtgrey (14/6/16)

very true . I hope they are going to bring in the squonker part too . Looks like a lovely mod to me .


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/6/16)

These mods have been out for about 3 weeks now. Im suprised vendors havent brought in the sqonk accesory for this mod.i rate if they did more would be sold.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

